# Unbelievable



## highlove

Thought I'd drop into Waterstones on way home tonight to see if they had any interesting books as am only a month or so diagnosed. Now, where would you put books on infertility and ivf? If it was me it would be in the health department. Not in Waterstones. No, they put such book mixed in with the pregnancy and chilbirth books. Is it me or is that so unbelievably insensitive? I literally had move a book called Your pregnancy week by week to have a look at the one I was interested in. Anyway in the end I got really upset and left empty handed, cried all the way home on the tube and it's ruined an otherwise ok day. Won't be going back anytime soon.


----------



## greyhoundgirl29

hiya
I agree very insensitive. i had a scan a few weeks ago and i had to go to the ante=natal dept. i thought that wa sincredibly insensitive doing fertility investigation in the ante natal clinic. i have since given up on the nhs but i was fighting back the tears in there, it seems it's just about what makes there lives easier. some people really should stop and think


big hugs to you x


----------



## sallywags

in hospitals it is very difficult as funding means they can't afford additional machinery for 'us', so hard though it is, i doubt there's much we can do about it.

However, in waterstones, that is pretty cr*p, isn't it?!  Personally i would write and complain and suggest helpfully that the section is moved.... bet they won't have any understanding of the enormity of it thought!!


----------



## JamesBrown

Grrrrrrrrrr indeed.  I find that happens everywhere.  I have a friend who works at Waterstones.  Next time I see him, I'll pass your comments on.


----------



## Arrows

I totally agree.
I've sent an email this evening saying:


Dear Sir/Madam

Over the past few years I’m been unfortunate enough to suffer from infertility and subsequent fertility treatment.
Having received amazing support through a fertility forum and reading various books, one thing that has cropped up frequently is the unintentional upset and hurt caused by the organisation in Waterstones.
All of the fertility book and IVF book are in the pregnancy and childbirth/ child rearing section. While I can understand the logic in this, infertility is an incredibly painful and heart breaking situation to endure and to have to moved aside ‘your pregnancy: week by week’ to get a book to help address the hurt is almost unbearable. Only this week, I was told by yet another heartbroken woman that it all got too much and she ran from the store in floods of tears, having had to leave the book she had gone in for. It takes as much courage to go into a bookshop and look at the baby section as it does to go into the baby aisle in the supermarket or a shop like Mothercare.
I’m sure this is an unintentional issue but comes across as incredibly insensitive. As this is a health issue, perhaps they could be placed in the Health and Wellbeing section instead? 
As an aside, I’ve also noticed the lack of books held in stores about adoption.


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly)

We have to suffer such insensitivity. I have also noticed that in book shops. Some books about conception and pregnancy do mention IVF - Miriam Stoppard's books for instance, so I know why they do it.

3 weeks after I lost Beanie - I had an assessment for counselling. It was at a childrens centre and they made me fill out a visitors form including details of child's name and dietary requirements and mother's name.

I was almost unable to complete it as I was crying so much. When I told the counsellor that I thought it was inappropriate she just looked at me as if I was mad.


----------

